# How do I get my pup to stop barking at everything



## Stormsmom555 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have 3 gsd's, but my puppy, barks and barks at every little movement. The other day I put my clothes basket on the sofa and he barked and barked at it. I tried to show him it was fine. I touched the basket and than petted him. I let him smell the clothes basket and take his time to go up to it, but as soon as I walked away he started barking at it again. My other 2 gsd's just acted like "what?!".
What else can I do?


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

Teach him not to bark. I use the quiet command. When Biker would bark I would say "quiet" and as soon as he would stop he got a treat. Now when he barks I say quiet and he will look at me and sometimes he gets a treat sometimes I just say good boy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hopefully, you are able to drive and take him out and about to see TONS of new things every day. And your puppy see you as the leader in all this.

So with the influx of ALL the new things, confidence in you as the safety and guidance thru this, your puppy will start listening and trusting you when you say everything is ok. Right now your puppy hears you say it's ok, sees you go up to it and live thru the experience, but still feels he must rely on his own (wrong) senses to continue to be fearful.

SOCIALIZATION and exercise are key to work thru this. A good puppy kindergarten may also work to prevent a timid and fearful dog out of this.

http://www.doberman.org/articles/puppy.htm

http://home.flash.net/~astroman/primer1.html

http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/understandyourpuppy.htm


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RugsTeach him not to bark. I use the quiet command. When Biker would bark I would say "quiet" and as soon as he would stop he got a treat. Now when he barks I say quiet and he will look at me and sometimes he gets a treat sometimes I just say good boy.


i'd have taught the bark rather than the quiet, if your dog gets a treat when being asked to bark, he'll wait to be asked, bark, get a treat. if your rewarding him for stop barking, he needs to be barking first surely?


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm confused at your comment. When I say quiet it is because he is barking. I say quiet, he stops and I would treat. Now it's usually
good boy.







Am I missing something?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

First how old is your puppy dog. Barking at a basket of cloths is not really what I would want to see in a pup. Interest in something new, that is great, but barking, not so good in my book. What are the other times you pup is barking? I think you need to do some work with this pup, but more information is needed on age and circumstances when the pup is barking.


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

my 9wk old puppy barks when I let him out of his crate every monrning and afternoon is this ok is he just hyper. He also barks at my old border collie to.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

the only problem i have with the barking is when someone knocks on the door or he hears a sound that is like a knock on the door...he also will bark at strangers when we are in the truck..but its weird that he wont bark at ppl when we are at petsmart..lol only at other dogs! lol ppl are shocked to hear how "big" of a bark he has for his size.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2the only problem i have with the barking is when someone knocks on the door or he hears a sound that is like a knock on the door...


Don't you want your dog to bark when someone knocks? I think this is their protective instinct and personally I like when Sean barks as someone approaches the house. If it is a stranger they will think twice, it alerts me and it makes me feel a great deal safer too.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

My girl rarely barks when someone comes, she does alert, will come and find me to "tell" me. She only barks when something is out of the ordinary, I prefer it that way, then I know when to take care because something isnt right...anyone that has been by my house knows there are shepherds inside. She has only really gotten excited a few times, it was always at night and I KNOW she heard something that was out of the norm, once shortly after she had a barking fit, the police showed up in the neighborhood, my husband said they circled the neighborhood for more than an hour..... I have no worries....


----------

